

IBM to Microsoft to Apple - bane
https://i.imgur.com/kvNSE06.png

======
erglkjahlkh
What is that company that seems to appear at around '05 and grow to close 10%
size?

~~~
malandrew
Since it appears that this graph is companies that are publicly traded, my bet
is Google, which IPO-ed in August 2004.

